# Painting Laminate Countertops



## scott jones (Jul 14, 2007)

I've read many posts on painting laminate kitchen countertops... *but I'd like specific advice on making it look good when using Melamine paint. *I wanted to skip all the priming, and poly coats at the end, and heard this is the way to go.

The melamine has already been ordered 2 quarts of "cabinet Rescue" in white. My current counters are discolored green...eeee yuk. My floor is a new nice Italian brownish ceramic tile, and my cabinets are pickled looking light maple. So, I was thinking some in-between color would work (tan)... thoughts?

I've seen some great jobs done on-line, but they all involved acrylic... can Melamine get the same effect?  If it is possible, *what are the steps to do it? I only have 2 quarts and don't know if there's a way to get part of it colorized in a pint size for pouncing, etc.*
I fear it'll come out looking really lifeless and flat and painted... then again, I'm also too much of a chicken to try "marble-ing"... and don't know if it's possible with Melamine.

The other question... just how much color can be added to white Melamine. One post I read mentioned, it can only be turned to a pastel color, but not darker, as that could affect the paint? What is the best type of paint to add to it for colorizing... I'm afraid the paint people at a store won't know.

*Also, what is the best technique and roller/brush to use to apply the paint to the countertop? *I would assume, you tape off the sink... and maybe use a brush for all the edges... I have MANY rounded parts of the countertops that tie-into walls that may be tough with a roller, even a small one.

Thanks a bunch,

Scott


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 15, 2007)

Well if must paint laminate I would clean them with TSP and warm water and then well rinse with warm water. Then I would rough up the Laminate with 120 grit paper, vacuum off and go over all of it with a Tack cloth. Brush and   roller  ( sponge roller). I would either remove the sink or at least lift it up so you can get the paint under the sink flange. Another thing is to let the paint cure over a 2 week period but if you need to use it spread cardboard over the Laminate so you don't accidentally scratch or nick the new paint.
  Not to rain on anybodies parade but I am yet to see Painted Laminate that has not chipped or scratched.


----------



## scott jones (Jul 15, 2007)

The point of Melamine, as opposed to other paints... it's extremely hard and sticks to anything, especially Melamine (which is the other name for Laminate)
It's the only paint that doesn't require prep... sanding, etc.

i just wanted to know of peoples experience who'd used it.  I've read of many on posts, but none that compared it to the looks of the longer step acrylic process.  I do think I'll try the sink idea of lifting it up... to get under it a bit, so I don't get an edge.

Scott


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 18, 2007)

I was very curious about this so I talked with my Ben Moore rep and turns out she did her own in her mobile home and after 1-1/2 years she said they looked just fine and she has kids.


----------



## billbeee (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd go along with Darryl on this.
I have just done up my kitchen, but for the wearing surfaces I replaced the old counter tops with new. (new stove layout etc.)

However I painted the laminate doors and was very impressed with the paint hardness and finish.  

Remove all dust from the area and the surface of course.  Close doors and windows, no drafts.

I used a 6mm mohair roller and it was excellent.

Cheers
Bill


----------

